# Flippin the house, killing roaches, still didnt find the wallet.



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont know if im an idiot, but Publix has just impressed me and earned my respect for LIFE!! I went across the street to the last place i was (Publix, A1A, Beach) bying 3 FRS Energy Drinks, one Red Bull of same size for my housemate, and two bags of Cape Cod Kettle Cooked Original potato chips. 7:13PM. Well.............. they were able to get on the security footage, and CONFIRM I put it in my wallet!  (This is great since it is a HHH 91 degrees here and i thoguht maybe my wallet, with ~$90 cash my ID Social Security cards and credit cards..... fell out of my bathing suit whilst i was riding my bike on the beach. And i rode up and down the beach looking for it already.) :doh:

So, now i have flipped over my bed, EVERY item in my room, its not in my room i will search again... and killed: One millipede, two baby German roaches, found a dead one, and cleaned up my room and sprayed the perimeter with Raid MAX. I also just flipped over the couch "searching for drugs"-style where i was last night for hours watching Kid Rock videos on youtube (the good ones, they are good...) .. and no sign of it.



Its looking like one of the roommates saw it, and did something. Something is off here.. i came in, i wasnt thinking about it, now i dont know where it is. Stayed up until 1:30AM i have to reapply to my job at 5PM and i cant find my wallet.

!!!!!!!!!!! IRL! What shall i next do?


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Something isnt adding up here, i would have found it by now. 

Im still searching, but... must think harder.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 12, 2011)

This is fascinating. Thank you for keeping us updated. Please start a new thread for every event in your life, every day.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is fascinating. Thank you for keeping us updated. Please start a new thread for every event in your life, every day.



Hey, no problem. Just so you know, i dont respon well to facetious. Have a great day.

Update: Ok, im making a backup plan.. i will go to the job anyways, and explain my situation. I will let my roommates know that i must go and see whats going on.

i will find my wallet! Pray for me or wish me luck! Thanks!!


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2011)

What the Christ is going on down there in Florida? 

I understand about your autism, but are you also suffering from attention def/hyperactivity disorder? Because you seem to be the most scattered person whose Dims posts I've ever read, and that includes the drunk/drugged up 'I LOVE MY GF, WHY WON'T SHE COME BACK TO ME' dude and the 'I'M DRUNK AND I'M GOING TO KILL MYSELF, OOPS, I WAS ONLY KIDDING, YOU GUYS TAKE THINGS WAY TOO SERIOUSLY' chick.

That is a whole lot of crazy, pal.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Jes said:


> What the Christ is going on down there in Florida?
> 
> I understand about your autism, but are you also suffering from attention def/hyperactivity disorder? Because you seem to be the most scattered person whose Dims posts I've ever read, and that includes the drunk/drugged up 'I LOVE MY GF, WHY WON'T SHE COME BACK TO ME' dude and the 'I'M DRUNK AND I'M GOING TO KILL MYSELF, OOPS, I WAS ONLY KIDDING, YOU GUYS TAKE THINGS WAY TOO SERIOUSLY' chick.
> 
> That is a whole lot of crazy, pal.



Jes, trust me.. i did not plan to be putting on my clothes to leave the house to have a perectly non-eventful, productive day in Florida, with my wallet containing "everything normal" to 1) go get my last "back paycheck" and then 2) go get hired. This latest turn of me not having the wallet.. is... i dont know what to say. I made the thread because perhaps someone would have some isight, but ive flipped the whole house and have not yet found it.

This has in fact, from Wednesday to today, been a VERY eventful five days. And the ONE day i get to apply the glue to hold it together, and get hired.. i will tell you i DO have ADHD symptoms, im not trying to get in the habit of informing you all of things like this every day but yeah, Florida is ucking NUTS.


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2011)

So, you've moved into a place that goes for...under $300/week with 2 strangers, and you're wondering where your wallet might be?

If you still can't find it, call the cops and make a report. At least you'll have that to show when you next need your license for something (a police report number to show people you're a victim, not a kook). 

You've already done jail time for not having a license, and I gotta just put this out there, HeyYou: it seems to me that you are in the midst of a string of terrible decisions. I'd argue that the rest of us can see it, and I'm not so sure you can. 

And quit wasting your money on sports drinks. They have water in Florida. It sounds like you have $10 to your name from what you're telling us, and you're spending it on sports drinks? That's how you stay poor.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

Jes said:


> So, you've moved into a place that goes for...under $300/week with 2 strangers, and you're wondering where your wallet might be?
> 
> If you still can't find it, call the cops and make a report. At least you'll have that to show when you next need your license for something (a police report number to show people you're a victim, not a kook).
> 
> ...



Jes I had $~90 cash and i still have $325 on Food Stamps and four credit cards and my ID and SS# card in my wallet. I am presently "kicking it" with my roommates, and yeah its definitely possible they obsconded. I also have 5 24-packs of water that cost ~$11, total. I drink 5 bottles of water a day. it is a HHH 91 degrees here today and i need to ride 14 miles to work, total distance. And im in "carbohydrate hell."

I am trying to stay logical, im about to "PUT THE COMPUTER DOWN." FORGET about the wallet for now (if its here later, cool. if not, idfk) and go to work wherei am due at 5 for "Orientation" stinking to high hell, and ask if the id from my previous file befor eincarceration can be transferred. At least then all i did was lose $90 and some maxed-out credit card and ill get a new S card and iD *my birth certificate is in the room.)

Jes i appreciate you looking out for me here. I am still super happy i got in this place, and i think i can make it work.. even if i did "lose my wallet." 25% - 50% chance i will see it again, i cant help but think i would have found it by now.

Right now we are watching various Youtube videos, "Fully automatic." yeah...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 12, 2011)

Just curious, how do you afford to send gifts to paysite girls (scales, 10 lbs of M&M's) or even subscribe to their sites?


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just curious, how do you afford to send gifts to paysite girls (scales, 10 lbs of M&M's) or even subscribe to their sites?



While it is true that for the past three months i did not have any income. i was locked up with $600 more like $700 from my paycheck on my debit card, as well as more than $300 in cash. I then got tricked out of the more than $300 cash in jail ona commissary scam. This, and the fact that i may never see the ~$90 i had in my wallet i was gonna pay the rent here with next month, i literally do not trust myself with my money. (And for those that may be wondring.. YES it was from work. I work. A lot. I hope to again. Just need to do the 1-2 shimmy on this ID/wallet/job situation now. They want me to fill it back out as a formality, new employee style. But they kept my job.)

This is a large part of the reason why i attempt to show my gratitude and appreiation for many of the models here with gifts like bathing suits, scales, candy, etc (about 75$ of it has made it, there has been the shipping error or "midn change" once or twice since i maybe took 4 months to a year to get it out.) - because if i cant manage my own money right, and im really doubting my abaility to, at least i should put it where my heart is, in thanks to the women who give all these sexy photos. 

I think my wallet will turn up, i just do. It may not, but im about to go secure my job. i have always been good at making money, i work full-time and even if it is at McDonalds they held my job for me for the three months because im THAT good, and also they want to hire ~15 (more like 19) more people, since i was reliable. Thing is, i "buck the system" I will buy a $300 1999 Buick Century Limited that runs perfectly and has a smashed door/window, drive it perfectly even as far as Daytona Beach, never get pulled over not one tim e(cruise control, 70MPH, right lane. You wont get stopped, though my tire blew out once, that was fun) and do something STUPID like be the only car on the road at 3AM after i close the restaurant, driving through the middle of town on Rt 1.. where if i took the long way, i would see not even one cop.

Im seeking to answer your question, i think i went a little bit astray, but you are correct, that last gift cost almost $200 for the shipping. I put it on my credit card, and im not tryign to brag just to point out that i spent the money because it was no object, it was a GIFT what does money have to do with it. Why did i buy it? Because i would have spent that $200 on "who knows what," and i wanted that particular model to have something she coul duse in a set, to advanc her financial situation since i know i will start to "stabilize" once i work.. .. and that creates the situation where my gifts may take 1-4 months, depending.

Im always going to be resourceful, entreprenerial, and if i can get the "car dealer" license, im going to be rich and step the "gifting" game up, because the photos here DO keep me sane, in my Asperger/ADHD/OCD/manic state that i manage with work and freedom, having lost it the summer in a most unfortunate way, over truly petty things.

I hope this helps, no hard feelings ThatFatGirl. I wanted to answer your question, and i do agree that Wednesday-Friday were amazing nutty dayd that i came out victorious.. Saturday and Sunday were fine.. and again, i did NOT intend to "not have my wallet" when i was ready to go out, 91 HHH heat be damned, and hae a productive day.

Thank you all, ill be back around 6 or 7pm, looking like i just got out of the ocean due to perspiration. I hope to have good news to post back, (if thats ok?) I think Jes pointed out something true, that "maybe it got stolen and thats why i didnt find it." Well, if thats true, "Im going to have my job anyways and take it as a loss" and not waste time beng upset about it.

I do feel like i have entered an alternate reality of heat-induced WEIRDness since ive been here, since Thursday.

EDIT: *If that is not a cool Post 1800, i do not know what is.* I go on the bike to the job to explain this now. Fun!


----------



## Jes (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know about you, TFG, but I've been so nice I definitely deserve a gifted swimsuit, bag of chocolate or "etcetera"==BUT NO SCALES, PLEASE.

Also? It's not a gift from you if you actually just charged it to your card and don't intend on paying the bill.

If nothing else, You, call and have your credit card cancelled. Just b/c you don't intend on paying the bill doesn't mean you aren't liable and it's always possible it can be used for purchases or for ID theft (though why anyone would want to steal your... well, you see my point).

ps: No one grew up drinking bottled water and we all lived. 

pps: i don't trust you with money either! It sounds like a bad time out there.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 12, 2011)

Just a word of advice: random women online will not give out their weight to men with confirmed roach infestations (German, and under the bed yet!).

You want the goods, ditch the bugs.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 12, 2011)

How did he get food stamps? IF you're going to a new job on the first day, Take a shower, You don't get 2nd chances with first impressions, and last thing you want to be known as at work is the STINKY GUY. Because when it comes to letting people go, Being the STINKY GUY isn't going to make the bosses think of you with a rosy glow of fondness.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> How did he get food stamps? IF you're going to a new job on the first day, Take a shower, You don't get 2nd chances with first impressions, and last thing you want to be known as at work is the STINKY GUY. Because when it comes to letting people go, Being the STINKY GUY isn't going to make the bosses think of you with a rosy glow of fondness.



You can get food stamps for anything these days.

You're right about the stinky guy part, those guys make work much less enjoyable and are easy targets for jokes.


----------



## russianrobot (Sep 12, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is fascinating. Thank you for keeping us updated. Please start a new thread for every event in your life, every day.



I honestly blew coconut water through my nose when I read your comment, my God that was funny.

can you imagine the thread if he were stung my a bee? Holy shit


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> You can get food stamps for anything these days.
> 
> You're right about the stinky guy part, those guys make work much less enjoyable and are easy targets for jokes.



I need the ID to get hired. This was filling out the paperwork. ID is in the you-know-what.

You never thought that i was perhaps *eligible* for FOod Stamos due to income? You make it sound as though i commit fraud. Driving tickets, hell yes. Never fraud.



russianrobot said:


> I honestly blew coconut water through my nose when I read your comment, my God that was funny.
> 
> can you imagine the thread if he were stung my a bee? Holy shit



Thats soo funny i forgot to laugh. I had a roach on me this morning.

Ok, question: What should i do if this wallet NEVER shows up? Just wondering.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm sorry about your wallet, sweetie. I hope you find it.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 12, 2011)

Give that boy my numbah


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 12, 2011)

Seriously, now. You've already made a bunch of threads about yourself and your "life mishaps"... Please stick to those for posting your other mishaps. It's so very effin annoying to see a new pointless thread all the time.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 12, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Seriously, now. You've already made a bunch of threads about yourself and your "life mishaps"... Please stick to those for posting your other mishaps. It's so very effin annoying to see a new pointless thread all the time.



Seriously now, and excuse me, but:

1) My "Mishaps" arent pointless;
2) My inability to find it are giving way to feelings of anger and dspair, just like you just overcame;
3) I still didnt find it im going to try tomorrow, this job is contingent upon it.

Its been a really eventful 5 days, SOME have good advice for me. (I would have update din other thread too if i found it, very likely "What is making you happy today." Can we leave it at that?)

Youre welcome.


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 13, 2011)

Hope you find your wallet.. am sure the money will not be in there but hopefully your ID will be.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Seriously now, and excuse me, but:
> 
> 1) My "Mishaps" arent pointless;
> 2) My inability to find it are giving way to feelings of anger and dspair, just like you just overcame;
> ...



What I mean is STICK TO THE THREADS YOU'VE ALREADY CREATED ABOUT YOURSELF.

There is absolutely NO NEED to create a new stupid thread for every stupid thing that happens.

That's why people are annoyed with you on here and they VERY much dislike you. Because you're annoying with these frikkin threads. You wanna complain about losing your wallet? Use your other complaint thread instead of using up more space on the forum creating a new thread that isn't needed whatsoever.

And you know what? You CAN call your city govt and report this shit being lost instead.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Sep 13, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> Give that boy my numbah



LOL you are awesome. And heyyou, when i was living with my sister and brother in law, $100 was stolen from me. So you can't trust anyone when ppl are broke. Well anyone outside of family right?


----------



## moore2me (Sep 13, 2011)

First, calm down, if you are going to work today, you need to gather yourself together. I think by now, frantic looking will not help much. Probably some meditation, and filling out the forms below may help. By now, it is likely that some two legged cockroaches got the wallet. Me thinks that an American ID card and a valid SS card are worth very, very much in Florida. Plus, they can be reproduced and lots of others can be added with the base info. So after all this is said and done - you might need to fill out a police report.

Still plan on going to work on time. Fill out the two on-line forms below for a replacement SS card and a replacement drivers license card. The forms (especially the SS card are simple and shouldn't take more than 15 minutes.) If you can take a copy or take a flash drive to the employer to help validate the SS number. However the instructions say most employers do not need the card itself - just the number. I have included links to all this info for you.


Often, folks' drivers license and their ss# are the same. (Unless you or your state has changed your drivers license to a random number.)

The drivers license is a little more tricky. It can be done on line, but it is simple if you declare your old license stolen. You need a police report for this. Anyway, you do it, you need to go the Dept of Finance and Motor Vehicles to get a replacement for Florida license. If you want a replacement for another state, you will have to check their website or have a representative go to that office (this may be tricky also).

If you need to visit the Finance Dept in Florida - its hours and your location are listed in the last part of this document. To keep from having to ask off your first week at work, ask if you could come in early, work late, or work during lunch to make up for going by the DMV office nearest you. (And don't try to pay for anything with food stamps!)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(Most of the below info is quoted from these sources.)

http://ssa-custhelp.ssa.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/251
*Replace a Social Security card for an adult. Important Information*

We will mail your card as soon as we have verified your documents. You should receive your card within 10 business days from the date on your receipt. Your replacement card will have the same number as your previous card.

*You may not need to get a replacement card. Knowing your Social Security number is what is important. You need a Social Security number to get a job, collect Social Security benefits and receive some government services but you do not often need to show your Social Security card.*

We can accept only certain documents as proof of U.S. citizenship. These include:
 U.S. birth certificate
 U.S. passport
 Certificate of Naturalization or Certificate of Citizenship

http://www.socialsecurity.gov/online/ss-5.pdf

*SOCIAL SECURITY ADMINISTRATION 

Applying for a Social Security Card is free!*

USE THIS APPLICATION TO: &#9679;Apply for a replacement Social Security card

*Step 1:* Gather documents proving your:
 Identity
 U.S. citizenship if you have not established your citizenship with us
 Immigration status if you are not a U.S. citizen

*Step 2:* Complete an Application for a Social Security Card.

*Step 3:* Take or mail your completed application and documents to your local Social Security office or your local Social Security Card Center. 
All documents must be either originals or certified copies by the issuing agency. We cannot accept photocopies or notarized copies of documents. Any documents you mail to us will be returned to you along with a receipt.

For assistance call us at 1-800-772-1213 or visit our website at www.socialsecurity.gov.


*Replacement Social Security Card*

To apply for a replacement card, you must provide one document to prove your identity. If you were born outside the U.S., you must also provide documents to prove your U.S. citizenship or current, lawful, work-authorized status. See page 2 for an explanation of acceptable documents.

*M2Ms note  I have cut off my copy of Social Securitys instructions at this point on page 1 of the adobe acrobat document at the following address. You can download a copy here to fill out and mail into (or carry it into) their office. ( I had to quit cut and pasting from it because it was reformatting my whole document.)*

http://www.socialsecurity.gov/online/ss-5.pdf





*Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles
How do I replace my lost or stolen license or ID card?*
http://www.flhsmv.gov/ddl/replace.html

United States Citizen or Immigrant: U.S. citizens and immigrants whose citizenship status is on their driver record may apply for a replacement license on line or at their local driver license office. To replace an ID card, apply on line or in person at a Florida driver license office.

The fastest way to get a replacement license or ID card is to go to your local driver license office and apply for a replacement. You must present proof of identification and proof of residence documents and pay the replacement fee. The fee will be waived for a stolen license or identification card if a police report has been filed. Please have a copy of the report with you when applying for the replacement. 

http://www.flhsmv.gov/offices/
Customer Service Center (850) 617-2000 (850) 617-2000


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 13, 2011)

You are a saint, M2M.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> What I mean is STICK TO THE THREADS YOU'VE ALREADY CREATED ABOUT YOURSELF.
> 
> There is absolutely NO NEED to create a new stupid thread for every stupid thing that happens.
> 
> ...



It is interesting because Freshley showed you so much compassion and understanding in response to your many anquished posts about feeling suicidal.
I don't think it is your place to decide if people are " Very much disliked". I think you should speak for yourself.
You do make a legitimate point about containing all of his updates and posts to one thread, but that could be conveyed to him in a much less caustic manner.
Live and let live.


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope you find your wallet, heyyou, or at least get the cards replaced. However, these irrelevant threads are starting to become a tad irksome and I wonder, if you need a place online to vent and rant and ask for advice, why not start a blog instead? Then you can type away to your heart's content, but it's more of an opt-in effort for readers?!

www.blogger.com is a good free site that's easy to get to grips with.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I hope you find your wallet, heyyou, or at least get the cards replaced. However, these irrelevant threads are starting to become a tad irksome and I wonder, if you need a place online to vent and rant and ask for advice, why not start a blog instead? Then you can type away to your heart's content, but it's more of an opt-in effort for readers?!
> 
> www.blogger.com is a good free site that's easy to get to grips with.



Thats good to know and i do appreciate it Gingembre, but why do you call them "irrelevant." Losing my wallet is the most bad thing that has happened since i got to Florida, second only to losing all my things. I can admit its been a crazier than usual three days, but i just got the first bit of real relief an hour ago. So let me give yall the latest, and ask a question before i try my best to be done with this thread, which was in regards to my wallet and the misfortunes that caused.

So, in conclusion, a few things:

1) My threads wer eintended to ask for advice. I got it from Jes and M2M. The snide remarks, i repay in kind. Shosh is always wlnderful as well!

2) Its been a crazy 6 days, and im going forward as if i wont see the wallet again. I do appreciate the wishes that i find it, as well.

3) I was going to let this one fade, i fail to grasp why people call my life situation "irrelevant?" I dont do that to others.. "If it dont apply let it fly." Blogging also has never been my thing, it requires dedicated people that want to see whats going on with you.

I just got wired $200 without ID from Western Union across the street and im ready to go from there, just please dont call my posts/threads "irrelevant" its kind of irksome to hear people dismiss my life so easily.

I will keep that in mind about the blog, i got great advice via PM, i want to thank that person and if my wallet turns up, bonus. If not, its not like i cant not have this job thats staring me in the face, the one that wants me to return after a 3-month absence after i found out i am starting over due to all my things (and i do mean allll now that i cant find wallet) being discarded and them telling me that they held my job for me because i was that good, then found the place here on A1A within 24 hours of that news and bringing me to this point. *phew*

Here, this song describes it. Have a good day and thank you all http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiNmS-ix43M


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

Shosh said:


> It is interesting because Freshley showed you so much compassion and understanding in response to your many anquished posts about feeling suicidal.
> I don't think it is your place to decide if people are " Very much disliked". I think you should speak for yourself.
> You do make a legitimate point about containing all of his updates and posts to one thread, but that could be conveyed to him in a much less caustic manner.
> Live and let live.



I did say it in a less harsh manner. It wasn't understood. So I put it in a more clear sense. 

At least I keep my feelings to one thread, and don't create fifty of them about me for something as stupid as feeling suicidal. But he's gone further and made threads about so many other pieces of life, it's frankly really stupid and annoying at this point. 

We've all got personal issues, but being all "guys, don't hate. I have Aspergers" is bullshit. Just like how using any other disorder or disease as an excuse to get away with stupid behaviour is bullshit.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I did say it in a less harsh manner. It wasn't understood. So I put it in a more clear sense.
> 
> At least I keep my feelings to one thread, and don't create fifty of them about me for something as stupid as feeling suicidal. But he's gone further and made threads about so many other pieces of life, it's frankly really stupid and annoying at this point.
> 
> We've all got personal issues, but being all "guys, don't hate. I have Aspergers" is bullshit. Just like how using any other disorder or disease as an excuse to get away with stupid behaviour is bullshit.



Excuse me missy but you are really in no position to say that or call something bullshit just because you got done with your suicidal thoughts dont jump all over me. I like how three becomnes fifty and my update as to good info also just went unnoticed. If you dont like it dont read it, ive stated i have no need to make further threads. Bad day, Carla? "Judging people" is bullshit.

Also you did not put it in less harst terms, Shoshie was correct. You come off as being very rude.

Case in point about me and the "back down" i repay in kind, and i still dont do well with facetious statements.

here is the link for you

http://www.asperger-advice.com/asperger-symptoms-in-adults.html

"_Adult Aspergers are impairments in social interaction like maintaining friendships or feeling the need to engage in activities with others. There is also impairments in communication such as taken whatever is said litterally and being unable to read between the lines. A good way to communicate with Asperger Adults is to use Socratic Communication 

"_


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

You think youre the only one on here with a fucking "impairment". Shut up about it. You're not. And you won't be the last. 

How bout creating ONE thread called "Heyyou's Updates" or something and then ALWAYS USING THAT ONE THREAD TO ASK FOR ADVICE. Get the point now?


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> You think youre the only one on here with a fucking "impairment". Shut up about it. You're not. And you won't be the last.
> 
> How bout creating ONE thread called "Heyyou's Updates" or something and then ALWAYS USING THAT ONE THREAD TO ASK FOR ADVICE. Get the point now?



Yes. Thanks.

EDIT: Dont curse at me. "Bwahahahahaha" ???

If i had more to ask i would make that other thread but its smoothing itself out now. No thanks to you, "CarlaSixx." I thank the people that have been helpful You call it what you want idgaf http://www.asperger-advice.com/asperger-symptoms-in-adults.html


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> them telling me that they held my job for me because i was that good, then found the place here on A1A within 24 hours of that news and bringing me to this point. *phew*



Now you've got me curious as to what type of job this is...?


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> You think youre the only one on here with a fucking "impairment". Shut up about it. You're not. And you won't be the last.



Good god, you've got that right.

Half of you people are morons and the other half are lying about not being morons.

(I'm in the latter half).


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 13, 2011)

You all knew who started the thread and what it was about due to the title so why click on it? Just to make harsh comments to make yourself feel better?

I think this takes bullying to a whole new level... Sure there maybe other members on here with impairments but obviously they are easier to hide than Aspergers.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> You think youre the only one on here with a fucking "impairment". Shut up about it. You're not. And you won't be the last.



Does this mean that everyone who has a fucking "impairment" has to shut up about it and do you feel included in it?
Instead of creating several threads or even one thread...how about we just lay down the fucking law and say...NOGRIPINGABOUTANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!

Depressed? I was sad 2 years ago. I got over it...so STFU!
Lonely? You and everyone else here...so STFU!
Bereaved? Shit happens and you know the rest...so STFU!
Family member can't/won't work? Tell me something I DON"T know and STFU!
Physically challenged? You get more assistance from the gov than I do...so STFU!
Emotional/mental episode? Take your meds and STFU!


This is so much easier. I think this will work great!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

vardon_grip said:


> Does this mean that everyone who has a fucking "impairment" has to shut up about it and do you feel included in it?
> Instead of creating several threads or even one thread...how about we just lay down the fucking law and say...NOGRIPINGABOUTANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Depressed? I was sad 2 years ago. I got over it...so STFU!
> ...



There's a difference between mentioning it when something is wrong, and using it as an excuse for stupid behaviour. 

That would be like someone ranting on this stupid thing about black vs white, and then when people get angry, that person would say "Oh, but guys, you need to understand. I act that way because I have arthritis in my knee."

See how fucking stupid that sounds?

There's a difference between "Yeah... I'm going through a hard time." and "g bgfdvbgsvgfdfv I'M KING OF THE WORLD AND YOU GUYS DON'T MATTER AND THE GOVT IS SPYING ON ME gtgfvbgt .... Wait, don't hate me. It's cuz I have Aspergers."

As I said... It's BULLSHIT.


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> As I said... It's BULLSHIT.



Maybe try the 'ignore' function?

I get that you don't like it and you think it's bullshit--'ignore' could help with that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

Jes said:


> Maybe try the 'ignore' function?
> 
> I get that you don't like it and you think it's bullshit--'ignore' could help with that.



The ignore function is cool and all, but creates a whole other kind of annoying problem.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 13, 2011)

As much as people love to express annoyance at heyyou and others of his ilk, this place would be so freaking boring without the wild and diverse cast of characters that make their way onto these boards.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a difference between mentioning it when something is wrong, and using it as an excuse for stupid behaviour.
> 
> That would be like someone ranting on this stupid thing about black vs white, and then when people get angry, that person would say "Oh, but guys, you need to understand. I act that way because I have arthritis in my knee."
> 
> ...



This ^^^^ (insert 10th character here required for minimum)


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> As much as people love to express annoyance at heyyou and others of his ilk, this place would be so freaking boring without the wild and diverse cast of characters that make their way onto these boards.



I've thought the EXACT same and mentioned it to someone just the other day. All of the drama here, and elsewhere, with people trying to run people off, or change the course of events, or save people from themselves--why? WHY? It's just killing the golden goose. 

If person A broke up with the loser or person B lost or gained all the weight already or person C stopped being such a narcissist or person D admitted she was a man all along... well then, what fun would that be? How would we spend our time?

If we fix everyone's problems, including our own, we're just chasing off the crazy, people. We can't feel smug and superior anymore! And I know I don't want a world w/o pig snouts and the right to talk about them!


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 13, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> There's a difference between mentioning it when something is wrong, and using it as an excuse for stupid behaviour.
> 
> That would be like someone ranting on this stupid thing about black vs white, and then when people get angry, that person would say "Oh, but guys, you need to understand. I act that way because I have arthritis in my knee."
> 
> ...



Arthritis isn't categorized as psychiatric disorder.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, Heyyou is annoying, but so are the people who whine about everything, who are creepy, etc. We're all annoying to somebody.

I don't think Heyyou should be excused simply because he has a disorder. He can still learn to behave in a socially appropriate manner. That's what they spend years doing to children with his problem.

That said, yelling and being ugly to him is not going to help him learn, and merely makes others look like bullies.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Sep 13, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> As much as people love to express annoyance at heyyou and others of his ilk, this place would be so freaking boring without the wild and diverse cast of characters that make their way onto these boards.



So true. No offense, but this thread has been highly entertaining. Reminds me of myself before I went on meds. 


M2M has given you some good advice.
In the meantime, I'd suggest you hire a psychic to help you find your wallet. Maybe there's one here at Dims who can help you pro-bono.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 13, 2011)

Inhibited said:


> You all knew who started the thread and what it was about due to the title so why click on it? Just to make harsh comments to make yourself feel better?
> 
> I think this takes bullying to a whole new level... Sure there maybe other members on here with impairments but obviously they are easier to hide than Aspergers.



Exactly! If people so " Dislike" the OP and do not want to be bothered by what he has to say, don't click on his thread. It is common sense.

There is a lot of bullying that goes on here, and it is pathetic.

Telling a person with Aspergers to have more of an insight into social interaction shows a complete lack of understanding of the condition.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 14, 2011)

Shosh said:


> Exactly! If people so " Dislike" the OP and do not want to be bothered by what he has to say, don't click on his thread. It is common sense.
> 
> There is a lot of bullying that goes on here, and it is pathetic.
> 
> Telling a person with Aspergers to have more of an insight into social interaction shows a complete lack of understanding of the condition.



I agree! We should all be free to post whatever we want without being attacked for it as long as it is not hurting anyone. Heyyou is not hurting anyone. Let him be.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2011)

Dimmers,
Some suggested letting this thread remain alive was cruel. That this subject is a waste of the readers valuable time and a misuse of our hosts internet space. Perhaps the above is true, but I have a few examples of what I learned from this strange little subject, oddly written . . . . 

Lesson 1 - *Agreeing to move in with people you just met is risky. Heyyou could have been damaged much worse than he was. Plus, major cities in Florida are not good places for the naive to learn the lessons of life.* I have a cousin who was bouncer in a bar in Miami - he is a tough guy. He was almost killed about two years ago when a bar fight he tried to break up spilled into an alley. *He was left in the alley to bleed to death with his head kicked in.* He was just doing his job - altho a hazardous job. He lived, but was in the hospital and rehab for a long time. The moral of the story is, be careful out there, strangers should earn your trust. Check references.

Lesson 2 - Here's another fun fact. Some disabilities are covered by law and discrimination by harassment to the extreme or physical or mental abuse may be a violation of federal law. Complaints of such violations are investigated by federal marshals. 

If you look at definitions of what qualifies for social security disability,
http://www.ssa.gov/dibplan/dqualify6.htm
http://www.ssa.gov/disability/professionals/bluebook/AdultListings.htm

So those of you who succeed in life and become employers or supervisors where you control the fates and job status of real people, take care about discussing others physical or mental weaknesses. You can do this, but it must be done in humane and civil ways set by federal and/or state laws. 

For example, instead of saying M2M stinks and looks like a goat  you should say at work, M2M should wear clothes that have been laundered at least every other day and should wash and brush her hair at least every day. These would be okay to use as job requirements if they were relevant to the job  such as a receptionist or a salesperson.

Lesson 3 - Readers, ignore this next set of facts if you have had enough already . . . .Still here? Okay, Heyyou demonstrated by his writing and stream of thought what its like inside the mind of an Aspergers victim. Some of you characterized it  spot on by saying HY talks in a strange fashion and sounded, drunk, drugged, scattered, pleaded impairment, discussed personal paysite info, and hopped from subject to subject. 

This *story tone *would change if we were hearing if from the a Alzheimers victim, a deaf person, or a cerebral palsy victim  you would read a different perspective from another person functioning at a disadvantage.

 HY also mentioned using the *Socratic Communication Method*. Many of you probably know what this involves. Are there some good folks who would like to tell us what this is? Why is it called this?

And last lesson ( #4 )from this thread  there are some brain diseases associated with arthritis. (I found at least four.) Altho, there are no bones in the brain, the brain can suffer some disorders from arthritis in other locations in the body.

Examples are *rheumatoid arthritis *(RA) which is a long-term disease that leads to inflammation of the joints and surrounding tissues and can include hardening of the arteries in the brain. Another example is *spinal injury *when the neck bones become damaged from arthritis. (The end of the brain stem is housed in the upper neck.) The third example is *temporal arthritis * inflammation of the blood vessels which can be in the brain. And a fourth example was* rheumatoid vasculitis *which is also called *brain fog and *resembles a stroke. The fog is said to be caused from long term inflammation of blood vessels.

Now, learned a lot from working on this initial wallet search. However, I hate HY had to go thru this  but hope he learned from his loss as well. Its part of growing up.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2011)

Heyyou, 

Sending love and light to you. 
I see myself and I see my flaws. So I can not throw any stones. But I can send my best wishes to you. That's all.

Please take extra care of yourself. :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 14, 2011)

sending love to the rest of too. Especially to Shosh.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2011)

I am continually amazed at the harsh tone and cruelty that is displayed here. I thought this was an ACCEPTANCE based site?

You can SEE who starts threads....why not just PASS on the ones you KNOW will aggravate you? Heyyou has the right to put his thoughts out there as does every other DIMS member.

You guys are rough. Thin skinned people run for cover.

There are people here I steer clear from. They have been ignored. A wonderful feature.

Aspergers Syndrome is a very challenging disorder. Unless you walk a day in HY's shoes, try not to assume he can 'hold his own'. Just sayin'.

Now I understand why so many just fade into the sunset....

<stepping off her portable soap box>


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 14, 2011)

amen right on the dime.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 14, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I am continually amazed at the harsh tone and cruelty that is displayed here. I thought this was an ACCEPTANCE based site?
> 
> You can SEE who starts threads....why not just PASS on the ones you KNOW will aggravate you? Heyyou has the right to put his thoughts out there as does every other DIMS member.
> 
> ...



Very well said. I dislike the double standard on this board towards certain posters. It seems some people want to trash a poster just because they don't like them. Many posters have written a thread bemoaning their daily lives but it's acceptable because that person is 'likeable' or 'popular'. Some people see a person's username and post on his/her thread just to put them down or say something smart. It's happened to me as well. Why put others down to big up yourself? This is to no one is particular but I hate that pack mentality.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 14, 2011)

and like everywhere else, but here more so, its like you are either in the "right click" or you're the one the "right click" is gunning for. Then when you look at the lives of those in "right click" its like in r/l the biggest collection of losers God could have created. The only way to deal with the "click" is to realize you yourself are infallible and those in the "click" have to be in a "click" because they lack individual worth.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 14, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I am continually amazed at the harsh tone and cruelty that is displayed here. I thought this was an ACCEPTANCE based site?
> 
> You can SEE who starts threads....why not just PASS on the ones you KNOW will aggravate you? Heyyou has the right to put his thoughts out there as does every other DIMS member.
> 
> ...


 
I think it's interesting that you would revive this thread after a month.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I am continually amazed at the harsh tone and cruelty that is displayed here. I thought this was an ACCEPTANCE based site?
> 
> You can SEE who starts threads....why not just PASS on the ones you KNOW will aggravate you? Heyyou has the right to put his thoughts out there as does every other DIMS member.
> 
> ...



I had totally forgotten all about this thread.

I asked a general question on another forum regarding aspergers and apparently not everyone who has it acts like a retard despite all evidence I've seen indicating otherwise. So Carla was right on the money when she said that using it is no excuse for continual bad behavior.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Oct 14, 2011)

And since it is revived, I'll throw in my 2 cents as well. I've kept myself out of the entire mess because none of it concerned me specifically, but I do find it a bit overkill to get worked up over someone's post. Just because you dislike someone and/or their personality doesn't mean you have the right to demean their every action. The beauty of a forum is the ignore feature. Not complicated to implement. Use it and move on.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think it's interesting that you would revive this thread after a month.



I don't get on here much anymore...and I randomly pick a thread to post on every now and again.

Hang me high for 'reviving' this thread, lol

::::insert eyeroll::::


----------



## Shosh (Oct 14, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I am continually amazed at the harsh tone and cruelty that is displayed here. I thought this was an ACCEPTANCE based site?
> 
> You can SEE who starts threads....why not just PASS on the ones you KNOW will aggravate you? Heyyou has the right to put his thoughts out there as does every other DIMS member.
> 
> ...



Very well said!


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 14, 2011)

did you ever clear up that whole problem w/ the missing check?

Because I had an idea as to what happened, but didn't really bother to follow-up what with there being so many threads. But I am curious.

What about the tickets? Did they drop them? Was it, in the end, worth-it to all the way back to Jersey?


----------



## Deven (Oct 14, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Excuse me missy but you are really in no position to say that or call something bullshit just because you got done with your suicidal thoughts dont jump all over me. I like how three becomnes fifty and my update as to good info also just went unnoticed. If you dont like it dont read it, ive stated i have no need to make further threads. Bad day, Carla? "Judging people" is bullshit.
> 
> Also you did not put it in less harst terms, Shoshie was correct. You come off as being very rude.
> 
> ...



Don't use your Asperger's as an excuse. Guess who else has it? That's right, I do. It's not a crutch, and it's certainly not as big of a hurtle as you make it out to be. It's also easy to learn how to read people, and not to take everything so literally. You have to want to learn to overcome it, not use it as an excuse.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 14, 2011)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I don't get on here much anymore...and I randomly pick a thread to post on every now and again.
> 
> Hang me high for 'reviving' this thread, lol
> 
> ::::insert eyeroll::::




I hung you high? What does that even mean. Haha.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I hung you high? What does that even mean. Haha.



American Western slang for being hung....and not well hung either.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 15, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Don't use your Asperger's as an excuse. Guess who else has it? That's right, I do. It's not a crutch, and it's certainly not as big of a hurtle as you make it out to be. It's also easy to learn how to read people, and not to take everything so literally. You have to want to learn to overcome it, not use it as an excuse.



Not everyone with Asperger's is going to experience it the same way as you do.


----------



## Deven (Oct 15, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> Not everyone with Asperger's is going to experience it the same way as you do.



I was JUST like Heyyou on a different forum when I was younger. When other people expressed their dislike for me making constant, frivolous threads, I stopped and didn't whip out, "Well, I'm BORDERLINE AUTISTIC!!!" And ya know what? Someone said it not as nicely as Carla worded it. I mean, this person I had known (in real life) since I was 14 (I was 17 when he did this,) and on Christmas Day. He was so harsh and so mean, I sat down and I cried.

It sucks that he has Asperger's. It's not easy to function, and I had an unfair advantage in my own upbringing: My mother was a child psychologist. She forced me to do social interactions, among other things. But, I still have the fixations, and the "genius" in one area, which is a form of the fixation. I also have "ticks" and mild OCD. It comes with the territory.

There is a very large difference between dealing with your Asperger's, and using it every time someone calls you out on something.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, at least Heyyou has been a gentleman towards me and truly respectful. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 15, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I was JUST like Heyyou on a different forum when I was younger. When other people expressed their dislike for me making constant, frivolous threads, I stopped and didn't whip out, "Well, I'm BORDERLINE AUTISTIC!!!" And ya know what? Someone said it not as nicely as Carla worded it. I mean, this person I had known (in real life) since I was 14 (I was 17 when he did this,) and on Christmas Day. *He was so harsh and so mean, I sat down and I cried.*
> 
> *It sucks that he has Asperger's*. It's not easy to function, and I had an unfair advantage in my own upbringing: My mother was a child psychologist. She forced me to do social interactions, among other things. But, I still have the fixations, and the "genius" in one area, which is a form of the fixation. I also have "ticks" and mild OCD. It comes with the territory.
> 
> There is a very large difference between dealing with your Asperger's, and using it every time someone calls you out on something.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mcbeth
> Not everyone with Asperger's is going to experience it the same way as you do.





> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _Well, at least Heyyou has been a gentleman towards me and truly respectful. I appreciate it very much. _





> I am continually amazed at the harsh tone and cruelty that is displayed here. I thought this was an ACCEPTANCE based site?
> 
> You can SEE who starts threads....why not just PASS on the ones you KNOW will aggravate you? Heyyou has the right to put his thoughts out there as does every other DIMS member.
> 
> ...



ThickJersey's post is perfect. Now, my own thoughts, since things are MUCH more stable since i was making this thread from the passenger seat of my Mom's 2003 GMC Envoy XL in the heat, without a place to live..........................................................

(My Internet is being borderline unusably slow today, and this is why i have my unit for sale on EBay with a $500 reserve - to make money and remove a distraction its the reception in the room that sometimes sucks, so please bear with me. I have a 100% positive Seller rating too.) Here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200663597583?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Alrighty, a few things:

(As to first bolded The alternate embodiment of that feeling of when someone is very harsh and mean towards you is "They were so harsh and so mean, i stood up and i fought." I think mcbeth is right, and she appears to be one of those few people that know what they are talking about, since most dont and simply like to hear themselves talk. I too am 29; I know you are 24 (born in 1987 vs 1982.) I really like our age bracket, age 24-29! And having went to I.T.T. in Bensalem in 2006 for 3 months in my Blue 1989 Nissan 240SX and making the attempt to finish school, i want to say that i really respect and appreciate your view and i want to thank you, and i know Penn State will go very well and i want to thank you for sharing, DevenDoom! Things are falling into place, selling my laptop *should* help me, and the weather here is really helping me enjoy the outside IRL and not just computers. I even have a 1999 Mercury Mystique now to receive my automotive fixations. Here. http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2405909#Post2405909 

As to second bolded: Yes, it does.  .. but i have MUCH in place to help me.

Those that ar emean to me tend to be miserable people. Knowing that helps me, since i usually go all-out to berate them. Even if its warranted, i hold back. I cant control the actions of others. Even if they do come from miserable people, which love company in their misery. And again, that isnt everyone.

Its been about a month since the roaches were crawling on my leg and on the left hand side of the screen of the computer im selling. Im not in a Motel, and the pics on my Facebook show how nice it is here. Here: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.215024765230744.53433.100001696655273&type=1&l=d27234076d and http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.208310979235456.51754.100001696655273&type=1&l=841b56de75

Also, what ThickJerseyChick said is very, VERY true and i also agree. Sometimes, you just need to do that. I know i did. This place IS helping ne grow a skin; though my roomie agrees: Some of my best quailties are "child-like" in how im always able to make light of a situation, or sing, or be all "Amped up on Mountain Dew!" as i say like Joe Dirt.  So, having people be mean to me is best done in moderation, not excess or the normal.

As to the italicized quote: Yes, mimosa.  And there are many others that know that i am sweet. There is a second group that KNOW i have an ability, and really _really_ help me and give me great advice and words to do better.. and its definitely getting put into practice, i will be respectful and not name names but i have a group of friends that i talk to around their schedules and obligations, and i need to thank them and they are good friends!  There is a THIRD group of people that cant stand me and proactively hate.. these can "Kiss the back of my hand," as Cage The Elephant says. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0tsm0EhCJM 

So, in conclusion, things are getting into gear.. the bike is working, my roomie i know from jail (not for theft, cool peoples, SERIOUS chef skills, Mmm!) is opening up doors that would otherwise be closed, and though im still not certain i can remain in FLorida, its looking 60/40 in favor of "yes." 

Hitting "Reply" my Net is slow. BUT.. it will get faster. Bid on my laptop! 

EDIT:


> But, I still have the fixations, and the "genius" in one area, which is a form of the fixation. I also have "ticks" and mild OCD. It comes with the territory.



OMG me too!! They thought i had Tourettes when i was younger. I remember going to a specialist when i was young and playing with Play-Doh and talking about "why i am the way i am." It was more or less for curiosity on my part, i went on to attempt suicide as a teen. Im VERY happy to be here, and i really want to be the best i can be.

I think there are a lot of valid opinions here, and i want to be the Best I Can Be.. outside of the Army.


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 15, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> (My Internet is being borderline unusably slow today, and this is why i have my unit for sale on EBay with a $500 reserve, so please bear with me. I have a 100% positive Seller rating too.) Here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200663597583?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Alrighty, a few things:
> 
> ...





Well good for you, darling! Glad things are popping for you. We have all made some interesting decisions in our lives some for worse some for better. But that is the path of learning in this big ball called Earth.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 15, 2011)

So painful. :doh:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 15, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Well good for you, darling! Glad things are popping for you. We have all made some interesting decisions in our lives some for worse some for better. But that is the path of learning in this big ball called Earth.



That is very true. Well said.


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 16, 2011)

The missing paycheck....?

The tickets....?

Was it worth-it to go all the way back to Jersey?


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 16, 2011)

.........................


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 16, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> The missing paycheck....?
> 
> The tickets....?
> 
> Was it worth-it to go all the way back to Jersey?



1. quote: _The missing paycheck....?_
(I got fired. They could have told me over the phone, FROM NJ.) 

I raised -hell- when i got back about the missing money. Me being vocal and proactive had a lot to do with me getting fired, since it monopolized my conversation with coworkers.
I talked to the bank, filed a formal complaint with the Florida Office of Financial Regulation (OFR,) spoke with TWO managers three times at Prosperity Bank, and threatened to go to the Department of Labor about the issue (fraudulent deposit of my check with no signature, while i was in jail, insult over injury from the Company.) http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd491/heyyouguys1/credit/DSCN1926.jpg http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd491/heyyouguys1/credit/DSCN1930.jpg 
(I obtained the above "Check image" Friday night, 6:30PM.)
Thursday was my last pay period and i obtained my final paycheck of $291.27 i think it was. This included the missing $108.06. I now have $40 available to spend as i had bills -THAT- backed up.
I overnight mailed it Thursday at 2:30PM to my bank, and it deposited Friday at 5:32PM, i had been overdrafted that day from paying credit cards.

***k McDonalds. 

2) (quote) _The tickets....?_

1) East Orange, NJ, 2007: DISMISSED. $300 Contempt. Letter of Disposition obtained. 
Its been a looong time coming, but.. F*** East Orange, NJ. 

2) Jersey City, NJ. "Driving While Suspended, No Insurance, something else" July 2008. Plead t o "No Insurance" as i dont remember those tickets "at all" and 12 people in the State of NJ have my name, its been an issue before. $365 fine, license comes back in a year. IF i do other stuff. We will see. (I still like Jersey City.)

Took two planes JAX to DCU to LGA, got there at 8PM.. Court 1 9:30 until "11:30AM" Court two was only an hour.. all good. FL residency helped me in Jersey City, my Public Defender intercedes and made that motion where you take your finger and spin it around on the side of your head when talking with the prosecutor and that case got dismissed. Dont remember what it was for, either.

So, a pleasurable trip, got to see my cats and mom.. but if i had known i was going to be fired, .. well i had to come back down here anyways, i JUST got in the motel.. and i just met up with my bunkie from jail whom i trust and knows the system and im now filling out his unemployment application and that might pay the rent before i maybe have to act like a cockroach and crawl back to NJ. 

3. (quote) _Was it worth-it to go all the way back to Jersey?[/_

I believe that _nothing_ is worth it in NJ. NJ sucks. 



> ..............................................



Hi Saoirse! How are you?


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 16, 2011)

Most reality TV shows have nothing on you, young man.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just hit the east side of the LBC on a mission to find Mr. Warren G


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> 1. quote: _The missing paycheck....?_
> (I got fired. They could have told me over the phone, FROM NJ.)
> 
> I raised -hell- when i got back about the missing money. Me being vocal and proactive had a lot to do with me getting fired, since it monopolized my conversation with coworkers.
> ...



*W*ay too much info to share.................Short of posting your bank account info and pin number....


----------



## Isa (Oct 16, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ay too much info to share.................Short of posting your bank account info and pin number....



Do not give him any ideas!


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 16, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*ay too much info to share.................Short of posting your bank account info and pin number....





Isa said:


> Do not give him any ideas!



However, i didnt. Youd have to stalk my Photobucket and look at a pic i left up, or took down, to see that. 

Opinion noted. (You just wanted to post up on my thread. You love me. Give me a KISS! :kiss2: )



btw.. KHayes666 had the wrong song. "Im ROLLIn in my 5.0 with the rag top down so my hair can blw" is A1A. Very foolish, Kevin.  it seems as if you dont know basic hip hop!


----------



## Jes (Oct 16, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I was JUST like Heyyou on a different forum when I was younger. When other people expressed their dislike for me making constant, frivolous threads, I stopped and didn't whip out, "Well, I'm BORDERLINE AUTISTIC!!!" And ya know what? Someone said it not as nicely as Carla worded it. I mean, this person I had known (in real life) since I was 14 (I was 17 when he did this,) and on Christmas Day. He was so harsh and so mean, I sat down and I cried.
> 
> It sucks that he has Asperger's. It's not easy to function, and I had an unfair advantage in my own upbringing: My mother was a child psychologist. She forced me to do social interactions, among other things. But, I still have the fixations, and the "genius" in one area, which is a form of the fixation. I also have "ticks" and mild OCD. It comes with the territory.
> 
> There is a very large difference between dealing with your Asperger's, and using it every time someone calls you out on something.



How are you on empathy? I hear that can be a problem for people with your condition.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 16, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> However, i didnt. Youd have to stalk my Photobucket and look at a pic i left up, or took down, to see that.
> 
> Opinion noted. (You just wanted to post up on my thread. You love me. Give me a KISS! :kiss2: )
> 
> ...



I'm well aware of the lyrics to Ice Ice Baby, however, Regulate happen to come on my playlist and felt the need to post it.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm well aware of the lyrics to Ice Ice Baby, however, Regulate happen to come on my playlist and felt the need to post it.



Nate Dogg and Warren G. Good West Coast rappers. Back in the day!


----------



## KittyKitten (Oct 17, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Nate Dogg and Warren G. Good West Coast rappers. Back in the day!



God I miss the 90s!


----------



## Deven (Oct 17, 2011)

Jes said:


> How are you on empathy? I hear that can be a problem for people with your condition.



Oh, nice cut. Would you believe that I have empathy even if I took your bait and fought back? I might even rep you for that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 17, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Oh, nice cut. Would you believe that I have empathy even if I took your bait and fought back? I might even rep you for that.



Don't bother.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Oh, nice cut. Would you believe that I have empathy even if I took your bait and fought back? I might even rep you for that.



It's not a matter of fighting; it's a serious question.

I've always read and heard that for someone with Asp., empathy can be a real problem. 

Therefore, I think it's a fair question to ask where you stand on the issue. ...Someone with deficient grammar or spelling would not be the best person to advise on grammar or spelling, right? So does it follow that someone with a disorder related, among other things, to lack of empathy try to advise others about empathizing?


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Oh, nice cut. Would you believe that I have empathy even if I took your bait and fought back? I might even rep you for that.



Yes maam! Dont let him get to you!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Yes maam! Dont let him get to you!



*T*he *him* is a *her* !!!!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 17, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> Oh, nice cut. Would you believe that I have empathy even if I took your bait and fought back? I might even rep you for that.





KHayes666 said:


> Don't bother.



*S*ometimes not worth stress or hassles....


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 17, 2011)

*nevermind* backing DevenDoom here, edited.


----------

